
The female price of male pleasure - kareemm
https://theweek.com/articles/749978/female-price-male-pleasure
======
challenger22
>Women are enculturated to be uncomfortable most of the time. And to ignore
their discomfort.

>The real problem isn't that we — as a culture — don't sufficiently consider
men's biological reality. The problem is rather that theirs is literally the
only biological reality we ever bother to consider.

>It boggles the mind that Sullivan thinks we don't sufficiently consider men's
biological reality when our entire society has agreed to organize itself
around the pursuit of the straight male orgasm

The article addresses a couple real concerns. But the quoted bits make me
think that the author has constructed a viewpoint about society that is
intentionally unrealistic and hystrionic. When you do that, you get to beat
your war drums, but you lose credit to folks that aren't on the same rhythm.

~~~
mcv
I disagree. I think the part you quoted provides a vital perspective that is
still too often neglected.

Society is still primarily organised around the male perspective and male
desires. We're working on correcting that, and have made some good progress,
but we're not remotely done. There are still many men who feel entitled to sex
and female attention regardless of whether the woman is interested in them or
in sex at that moment.

We need to find a better way, a better balance, and we're not there yet.

------
xfour
This website is downright unreadable on mobile it goes completely white every
five seconds or so probably trying to load some JS.

------
alexandercrohde
I fear this is just a "reaction bait" piece.

------
0815test
Tl;dr: Many women have painful sex; many more aren't taught how to clearly
set, assess and enforce boundaries when it comes to having sex, which means
they're left vulnerable to bad experiences of a lesser sort. Sometimes these
aversive experiences involve badly-behaving and opportunistic actors, but
quite often they do not. Somehow, this proves that those who are concerned
that the whole #metoo thing might be getting out of hand are totally wrong and
missing the point. This was published in a _for pay_ magazine btw, that asks
for a subscription ($$$) to read 'more content like this'.

